# Whats your babies name?



## LostAndAlone

Although i had picked out the name Logan for our boy he obviously isnt here yet so i want to look around and make sure ive made the right choice so i thought if everyone posted their baby names (boy and girl) it could help me and also help others out for name suggestions. thank you x


----------



## leahsbabybump

My boy if i get my own way will be David-Bobby if OH gets his own way it will be David-Ryan I dont mind either way but i prefer David-Bobby Im holding out for it lol

My 12 month old DD is called Alexa an my 6 year old is called Aymen (spelt differantly though)

If this bubba was a girl i wanted to call her Isla but its deffo a boy lol


----------



## campost006

Fred Lemuel


----------



## Babadansmummy

Daniel David x


----------



## Jemma0717

If I was having a boy it was Logan James. But it's a girl so she's Lilyana Margaret after DH's grandmother. My 6 year old is Landon Thomas :)


----------



## BabyAitchison

Grace Louise for our baby x x


----------



## TheSmpsns

Lars Oistein


----------



## camerashy

Tyler Scott


----------



## Kellyx

My son is Calvin and my daughter will be Alix :)


----------



## kim'sbump

My little boy will be Flynn Eliott.


----------



## ferens06

Niamh Elizabeth


----------



## lovemybubba

My little boy will be charlie and his middle name will hopefully be james. Just have to consult OH about it.


----------



## Mondie

My little man will be called Harry Stephen


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

leahsbabybump said:


> My boy if i get my own way will be David-Bobby if OH gets his own way it will be David-Ryan I dont mind either way but i prefer David-Bobby Im holding out for it lol
> 
> My 12 month old DD is called Alexa an my 6 year old is called Aymen (spelt differantly though)
> 
> If this bubba was a girl i wanted to call her Isla but its deffo a boy lol

David Bobby is much nicer! :thumbup: 

If we have a boy he will be Stanley Edward but if we have a girl we don't have a name and just can't agree on one. She will have the middle name of Caroline though after my nanna. My current favourite is Juno but my DH can't be convinced. I'm trying to work him round to Olivia which I really really love :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## PandaPrincess

This little one will be Thomas Jack, T.J for short. Xx


----------



## helen_beee

Oliver Joseph for my little dude. Ollie or OJ for short xx


----------



## storm4mozza

_We have a boy called Rowan. Were expecting a girl who will be called Sofia-Anne, if for whatever reason she turns out to be a he, his name will be Dean x_


----------



## shirlls

Aiden James William or Aidan James William (can't decide on what spelling :) )

xx


----------



## MariaSoton

Our baby will be Theo Zachary. We had picked Sienna for a girl's name.


----------



## leahsbabybump

shirlls said:


> Aiden James William or Aidan James William (can't decide on what spelling :) )
> 
> xx

Aiden is better


----------



## Jemma0717

shirlls said:


> Aiden James William or Aidan James William (can't decide on what spelling :) )
> 
> xx

I like Aiden :) Not sure if you were looking for opinions haha just thought I would share. Aidan looks too much like it would be pronounced A-Dan


----------



## AliBiz

We have a boys and girls shortlist and will make up our mind when we see what suits baby

Boys:
Sami 
Zakaria 
Khalil 

Girls:
Amaya 
Alyssa 
Safia 
Alia 


DH's family don't have second names, but my family have 3, so I've chosen my Dad's and our best man's name for boys 2nd & 3rd names, Francis Ray, or my Mam's and bridesmaid's name for girls 2nd & 3rd names, Vivienne Olivia.


----------



## loobylou29

we have a maddie jane (madison), bailey neve, logan peter, and soon a maisie rebekah. we also loved the names Jamie (boy/girl) but jamie jones (yuck!), jack (again jack jones lol) and amelia may/amelia lilly but my SIL beat us to it by a few months lol xx


----------



## Lizzie K

My three boys are Alaric Liam, Devlin Mikael, and Atticus Kai. We don't have a name yet for this one. We had Kaylei Ito, Isabella Michelle, and Brenda Michelle picked out at different points for girls.


----------



## SatansSprite

We've been told this little one is a boy and so in addition to our older son, Jonathan Sebastian, this LO will be named

Jackson Klaas

And on the off-chance He turns out to be a She, the name will be 

Gwen Catherine or Gwenyth Catherine


----------



## leahsbabybump

I love Alyssa


----------



## wantingagirl

My son is called Cody Daniel and my little girl who is due soon will Olivia Marie :thumbup:


----------



## baby5hopeful

We r havin a boy he is:
Harry James


If we were havin a girl she would have been:
Megan Grace


----------



## Laurakiaora

I had my baby girl's first name picked out since I was about 14. I couldn't come up with anything I liked enough for a boy, so luckily she turned out to be a girl.

Her name is Anna Emily Grace.

If she does turn out to be a boy I'll be screwed as I have everything already bought and there is a _lot_ of 'girl' going on :/


----------



## DragonTamer

My 14yo is Dakota Sue, 12yo is Nathaniel Scot (he likes to go by Nate), and my 6 yo is Rhiannon Skye.
LO is a boy and he will be Landon Skylar. If LO had been a girl we originally had Ariana Marie (Marie being my middle name) picked out but I liked Ariana Snow but OH didn't like Snow :( then just before we found out LO is a boy we started tossing other girl names around and I guess its a good thing our baby is going to be a boy because we couldn't agree on a girls name...lol


----------



## pixiemum

well we are not 100% yet as we are bloody useless, but at the moment we are toying with: Caylen Tobias (not sure on spelling yet either pmsl)


----------



## loveandbabies

My 8 year old is Melodie Elizabeth, and this little boy will be Jaxon Michael :) IF he ends up a she we have absolutly NO CLUE! lol


----------



## stacey03

Laura Jayne for our baby girl

Also have Joshua Robert for our son-6
And Hannah Elizabeth for our daughter:kiss:


----------



## purple_pigeon

My little boy will be called Lucas Alexander. :) x


----------



## jensonsmummy

We already have a Jenson Alexander, this LO will be Logan William Joseph, or Logan Joseph :)


----------



## rn2011

Delaney Katherine


----------



## chisox35

Our little guy due August 4th is 

James Tyler


----------



## ladygogs

Our little man will be Bowen Huw Phillip :)
And will probably get called Bo, which I adore :)


----------



## Jodiebump2012

My little princess will be called Laila Nicole :) x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Our shortlists are: 

Boy names:

Micah Joseph
Charlie Joseph

Girl names:

Heather Rose
Annabelle (Annie) Rosemary


----------



## fowlerj

Our little boy, due in just a few weeks, is going to be George Lukas. George is after my DH's grandfather, and I wanted his name to be Lukas so we just put the two together.


----------



## fl00b

Finley Edward or Finley George


----------



## Missy86

Liam Joseph, my big boy is Rhys patrick


----------



## BoBo14

My son is Theo/ known as Teddy

If this is a girl she will possibly be called Katie-Grace 
If a boy possibly Charlie, Sam, Max or if i get my way Seb (sebastian) :)
Love beau/bo and Leila too!


----------



## drewdrop

Lovely names everyone!

We have a Layla Elly-Mai, baby number 2 is a boy and will be called Bobby Rae
If we were to have been having another girl we had Freya Grace or Isabella Grace picked out

DD XXX


----------



## LostAndAlone

some great names here! i shouldnt have asked lol cos its just made things even harder lmao! The reason i was doubting naming our son Logan was dd1 is Megan so i thought maybe megan and logan sounded like we were trying to have them sounding similar? Dd2 is Sarah so thats ok but its the 2 "gans" i was wondering about and also with both the girls i treid to think if they rhymed with anything and couldnt thing of anything for them and thought the same with logan til one of my oh's mates (42 years old!) said "he will get called Logie Bogey!" Thats whats putting me off! I really like the name and have no others at all picked out but dont want to name him something that kids will turn into a bullying nickname! If a 42 year old man can say it so easily and laugh about it then whats to say kids at school wont too! Soo annoyed and frustrated now! Wish he had kept his joke to himself!


----------



## Jodiebump2012

LostAndAlone said:


> some great names here! i shouldnt have asked lol cos its just made things even harder lmao! The reason i was doubting naming our son Logan was dd1 is Megan so i thought maybe megan and logan sounded like we were trying to have them sounding similar? Dd2 is Sarah so thats ok but its the 2 "gans" i was wondering about and also with both the girls i treid to think if they rhymed with anything and couldnt thing of anything for them and thought the same with logan til one of my oh's mates (42 years old!) said "he will get called Logie Bogey!" Thats whats putting me off! I really like the name and have no others at all picked out but dont want to name him something that kids will turn into a bullying nickname! If a 42 year old man can say it so easily and laugh about it then whats to say kids at school wont too! Soo annoyed and frustrated now! Wish he had kept his joke to himself!

I think Megan and Logan sound lovely together I wouldn't have noticed the similarity to be honest. Also, I know a few Logan's and have never heard a nickname like that... stupid man :dohh: When I told my grandfather what we were naming LO he must not have had his hearing aid in because he thought we said Leia like out of star wars... I just laughed it off though, once we corrected him he loved our name choice :haha: Logan is a lovely name! Don't change it because of someone's stupid comment! Especially if you feel that's the best name :hugs: x


----------



## Rickles

We're having Madison (no middle names for us!)... 

If she turns into a he... we're not decided but the names would be one of, William, Dylan, Finlay or Lachlan.

I love Logan though (OH vetoed or it would be in the mix)... xx


----------



## Cails

Our baby girl is Isla Anneliese :kiss:


----------



## Jemma0717

I think megan and logan sounds great! We are doing lilyana (lily) and we have landon....I'm sticking with the L names :)


----------



## WishfulX1

We have a boy Kayan and this little
Princess will be leyla :)


----------



## laylas

Our little girl will be Cleveland Annabelle. Jet Timothy :flower:if she turns out to be a surprise boy!!


----------



## Cinnamon

We have a 2yo Julia and will be getting a Samuel... we don't do middle names... If Sammy would have turned out to be a girl I like Alexia and Alexa (can't make my mind up) and also eliana, Elia or Ella. For boys,other than Samuel, I like Erik, Marc and Marcos and also Lucas and Zack but those are taken


----------



## jd83

Our son is named Jaxon Ross, and this one will be Colton Abell.

I love the name Logan. Not sure where he came up with such s weird nickname for it? I don't see kids saying that.


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Our 3rd little girl will be Parker Leigh
We have Avery Marie
Isabella Ruby Ann
And my son is Noah Michael.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

our daughter will be called Sofia Calista


----------



## JoulesRulez

If my girl would have been a boy the name would have been Waylon Lawrence. The girl's name is in my ticker :)


----------



## Schraderswife

We have three boys:

Jacob Dean
Jonah Andrew
Wyatt Joseph

and our little GIRL will be Paisey Renee!! 

I originally wanted our third son to be Jackson but DH was worried with too many J names they would all end up called by each others names, lol. ( I am one of three girls named Sarah, Tara and Kara so it was okay with me! lol) And I have had the name Paisley picked out since I was a little girl, just never got to use it until now!! :)


----------



## JoJo99

Michael "Porter"


----------



## JennyJen

Layla-first name
Margaret- middle name, my gran that passed away last October
Patricia- another middle name of OH's grandma who also passed away

Layla Margaret Patricia Douglas <3


----------



## mzladyt

Derrick Jaden


----------



## Sunnie1984

We've chosen Seren for a girl and Lincoln for a boy. 

x


----------



## MrsPoodle

My little girl is Calista Jasmine Sofia <3

Some lovely names here ladies x


----------



## corgankidd

We have officially decided on Ozzy Ondrej :D

Ondrej is my husband's name - pronounced Andre


----------



## darkstar

fowlerj said:


> Our little boy, due in just a few weeks, is going to be George Lukas. George is after my DH's grandfather, and I wanted his name to be Lukas so we just put the two together.

That's cute are you sci fi fans?


----------



## SilverWillow

Great thread has given me a few ideas! :dance:

Our daughter is Bree Eliza

For another daughter I love the name Nell


----------



## fidgets mammy

my son is called finlay james (finn)

the twins will be called

isla rose 
and
lilly summer


----------



## laurenbabes

hey if i have a boy am calling him logan :) and mia for a girl :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

Our daughter is 95% going to be Isla but keeping our options open! 

I would have chosen Georgia or Alliah but hubby doesn't like either. Our other name was Sofia but its becoming a little too popular now.....


----------



## donnam81

Our little boy is Shay Oliver and for our 'Pink bump' Aoife Maeve.


----------



## LoolaBear

ive got twins Girl Kaydee Elizabeth Sarah :cloud9: and a Boy Tye Valentine :cloud9: and another little girl called Georgia Hannah Mary :cloud9: love them to pieces


----------



## keepthefaithx

Girl
alexandria rose

boy
nicholas daniel

no children yet currently 7w1d

:)


----------



## Jessy16

My little girl will be called Cora Faith Emilea


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My boys are:

Mallory Shea
Madison Tyler
Christian Reed
Jadon Gabriel
Gavin Dean Elijah


----------



## highhopes19

My little princess is called...

Isabelle poppy Margaret 

Middle names poppy as she's born on remembrance day (11/11/11) and Margaret after my nanny

Xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Eva-jane
&
Rosalie Victoria


----------



## BUGaBOO

I meant to write Isla Jade is the name we've agreed but if I had my own way she would be Georgia. Normally I don't like Rose for a middle name but think Georgia Rose sounds lovely. 
Boy would be Leon Isaac or Leon Elliott


----------



## thankful2012

My 2yr old son is Zavior Mackenzie. And if this baby is a boy his name will be Memphis Ty and the baby is a girl her name will be Addley Brielle.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Frankie Ryan <3


----------



## pandabub

Our daughter is Sienna Elizabeth. If we are to have a boy next, he will be Cassius George. Undecided on girl name! x


----------



## LaraJJ

We have Tessa Liana Rose - my beautiful little monkey, lol!

If she was a boy she would have been Noah Samuel James.

;-)


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie Steven and Ruby Annabella.


----------

